# FFXIII is 32.6GB of movies



## tempBOT (Jan 16, 2010)

*FFXIII is 32.6GB of movies*
and just 6.8GB of actual game content
              Upcoming PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 RPG Final Fantasy XIII may well be more movie than game, at least in terms of file space.

An intrepid gamer has placed the Blu-ray disk in his PC and had a look at the file structure and sizes there-in. This revealed that of the 40GB of space used for the game, just over 32GB is used for movies and 6.8 GB is used for the game.

So, on a technical level at least, the next installment in the epic series is more movie than game. Logically though, those movies will look incredible, the trailers tell you that, and the 7GB of game stuff is still a massive amount of data, so the game’s length probably wont suffer.

We will just have to wait and see when the final game is released on March 9th.



SOURCE: ( japanese site translated with google) SOURCE
Contributed by Wankare​


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 16, 2010)

How does this fit into an Xbox 360 DVD then?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> How does this fit into an Xbox 360 DVD then?


Exactly.

Are they going to compress it like hell?


----------



## nutella (Jan 16, 2010)

i don't have enough patience to follow that much story


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 16, 2010)

Games now a days are more focused on looks than gameplay.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jan 16, 2010)

Final Fantasy is 70% story, this is a non-issue.

Game features 9 hours of cut scenes btw.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 16, 2010)

I though it was confirmed the 360 ver has multiple discs
or they just down sampled all video and audio for the 360 ver


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2010)

And I thought Metal Gear Solid games had enough cutscenes. Still, this many cutscenes over the game itself just seems a little silly. And I never even found Final Fantasy storylines to be good at all, they just all seem very generic.


----------



## Raika (Jan 16, 2010)

...
If there isn't a feature to skip the movies and just get to the gameplay...


----------



## cocomonk22 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wankare said:
			
		

> Upcoming PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 RPG Final Fantasy XIII may well be *more game than movie*, at least in terms of file space.
> ...


Don't you mean *more movie than game*?


----------



## Wankare (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't you mean more movie than game? ( misspelled that one) let me edit XD


----------



## quepaso (Jan 16, 2010)

PS3 version has high bitrate 1080p for the videos and Lossless PCM audio for the soundtrack and voices.  360 one gets low  bitrate 720p and just dolby digital 5.1 lossy audio.  It will also be at least 3-4 discs.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 16, 2010)

Fucking crazy.

I really need a current-gen console.
Games really are advancing, eh?


----------



## ericling (Jan 16, 2010)

Crazy,Square Enix should do a movie themself


----------



## djfrantic (Jan 16, 2010)

Dayuuum. Haha.

The Xbox360 version has been confirmed to have 3 disks.

I can't wait for it!


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 16, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Crazy,Square Enix should do a movie themself


They do have a movie. FFVII


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah but now you're wasting your time watching the game (movies) instead of solving a freaking puzzle! Seriously is this what games are really becoming now?! Eye-candy and special-effects with no ground-breaking gameplay nor gimmick that can make a gamer once again feel like he/she actually playing a good game?!

I'm really feel sad for people who pay 60 bucks just to WATCH a freakin game like some kind of anime DVD while the rest of it is gameplay. I even notice that from Sonic games, after you complete a zone or stage there's a cutscene then another stage or boss battle begins. I know that most games are appraise from voice acting instead of gameplay. 

If I'm wrong then show me a game that had terrible voice acting but excellent gameplay! I dare you!!


----------



## 754boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> If I'm wrong then show me a game that had terrible voice acting but excellent gameplay! I dare you!!



Army of Two


----------



## luisrodl (Jan 16, 2010)

Well Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2 both had TERRIBLE story and voice acting but awesome action gameplay. Those are two games come to mind of the top of my head but I know there are many more that have horrible voice acting but good gameplay.


----------



## updowners (Jan 16, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> If I'm wrong then show me a game that had terrible voice acting but excellent gameplay! I dare you!!



Did you think Resident Evil 1 or Farcry 1 had good gameplay?


----------



## ninchya (Jan 16, 2010)

I actually like an rpg with superior graphics and story,isn't that basically what FFs series is about?!?!?!?

So far most of the older versions of Final Fantasy and other square enix games like lost odessty always have the best story and now it has music and graphics, this game is SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## dnniwa485 (Jan 16, 2010)

more on that... im hoping for dual DUB for the localize game... (though in most case PS3 always do a dual DUB on their games.. if available) but in xbox.. dual dub will be a BIG problem to them..


----------



## Celice (Jan 16, 2010)

Wikipedia says HD DVD holds 15GB single-layer; Blu-Ray, up to 50GB--if the game is about 40GB, three HD DVD disks covers that.

Not to mention resizing the asinine video resolutions.  People can brag all they want about quality, but in the end, if it's done well it's done right.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 16, 2010)

Celice said:
			
		

> Wikipedia says HD DVD holds 15GB single-layer; Blu-Ray, up to 50GB--if the game is about 40GB, three HD DVD disks covers that.
> 
> Not to mention resizing the asinine video resolutions.  People can brag all they want about quality, but in the end, if it's done well it's done right.


360 uses plain old DVD-9s that hold about 8.7GB of data.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 16, 2010)

Celice said:
			
		

> Wikipedia says HD DVD holds 15GB single-layer; Blu-Ray, up to 50GB--if the game is about 40GB, three HD DVD disks covers that.
> 
> Not to mention resizing the asinine video resolutions.  People can brag all they want about quality, but in the end, if it's done well it's done right.


1) HD-DVD is dead
2) MS doesnt make the external reader anymore
3) games have never been made on HD-DVD
4) the 360 uses DVD-DL media (aka DVD9)

also blu-ray single layer can now hold 33.4GB (66.8GB for dual)
http://kotaku.com/5441116/sony-increasing-...f-blu+ray-discs


----------



## Celice (Jan 16, 2010)

Well that's what you get for listening to a PC/retro gamer only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(must've been years ago that I heard something or another regarding HD DVD and the 360)


----------



## xxbrentonxx (Jan 16, 2010)

What all PS3 fanboys are failing to acknowledge is that the PS3 is one of the first consoles in which the games are not compressed. Plenty of multi platform games take up a full blu-ray disc on the ps3 and one DVD9 disc on the 360, despite this the 360 version is often equal to or superior to the PS3 version. Anyway back when N64 and PS1 were around, the ps1 versions of games could easily be 10 times the size of their N64 counterparts.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 16, 2010)

xxbrentonxx said:
			
		

> What all PS3 fanboys are failing to acknowledge is that the PS3 is one of the first consoles in which the games are not compressed. Plenty of multi platform games take up a full blu-ray disc on the ps3 and one DVD9 disc on the 360, despite this the 360 version is often equal to or superior to the PS3 version. Anyway back when N64 and PS1 were around, the ps1 versions of games could easily be 10 times the size of their N64 counterparts.


That is true.

However, the Xbox360 versions are usually superior to their PS3 counterparts simply because multi-platform developers fail to utilise all 7 processors of the PS3; they only use 1 while 2 cores are used on the Xbox360.

That said, PS3 exclusives are almost always superior to their Xbox360 counterparts in the term of graphics and performance because all 7 cores (or hell, at least more then 1) are utilised.


----------



## xxbrentonxx (Jan 16, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> xxbrentonxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hard to be sure of seeing as how ps3 exclusives will never be run on Xbox360 hardware, and comparing completely different games isnt the best measure of how good a system is.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 16, 2010)

wow thats insane. I love stuff like this. So if the game is about 40 gigs, and dvd only holds 8.7 gigs (is that single layer or 2?) regardless thats over 4 dvds for one game lol. compression and resizing can only go far till its starts looking like poo. 

On a side note, id love to see more movies like FF7. Not with a shitty story and voice acting, but in the way of visuals and style. I know its balls expensive and most of the time a gamble, but hey. it looks like Square is getting better at it.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 16, 2010)

Holy crap I'm going to have to wait a long time to play this damn game on PS3. I had to wait a half-hour just for MAG Beta to install itself after download. I have to wait to install 40 GB of game lol.

Oh well, at least the discs run quietly.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 16, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Holy crap I'm going to have to wait a long time to play this damn game on PS3. I had to wait a half-hour just for MAG Beta to install itself after download. I have to wait to install 40 GB of game lol.
> 
> Oh well, at least the discs run quietly.


the game doesnt install anything

http://kotaku.com/5387365/final-fantasy-xiii-is-install+free
http://playstation.joystiq.com/2009/10/22/...sy-xiii-on-ps3/

also why is this on the front page
I dont think it needs to be there...


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Jan 16, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Crazy,Square Enix should do a movie themself



They kinda... somewhat... already have. And we see how well THAT turned out. -coffAdventChildrencoff- I'm kinda sad that it seems to be more movie than game.
I also hear you can't get lost in dungeons like you usually do. :/
It's... one long corridor of doom.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think this is a negative thing whatsoever. 4 - 7 GBs is the regular size of a modern game. So what we're getting here is all the gameplay content of any other game, with the added bonus of 32GBs of high quality cutscenes. Don't look at this as the cutscenes taking away from the actual game, because in terms of similar products, they are not. They're just the very pretty cherry on top.


----------



## DjFIL (Jan 16, 2010)

This is one of many reasons of why they need to start using real-time animated cut scenes and not pre-rendered videos... then you wouldn't need to waste so much on video.  One side note, even though BluRay has huge capacity... the read speed slower then DVD's (true for 2X BD reader in PS3 vs 12X DVD-DL reader in Xbox 360... lots of articles out there about this), which is why the load times on PS3 average longer then that found on any Xbox 360 game (including multi-platform titles).


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 16, 2010)

Shit, I might not even get this game anymore....I'll wait till its like $30 or $40 buckaroos, maybe even $20


----------



## agony (Jan 16, 2010)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Shit, I might not even get this game anymore....I'll wait till its like $30 or $40 buckaroos, maybe even $20




Why would the cutscenes deter you from getting the game? Did you read the Ace Gunman had to say about normal game size? If you could wait that long for the game (and assuming the game would even drop to 20), I suppose you could go for it.


----------



## xxbrentonxx (Jan 16, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> wow thats insane. I love stuff like this. So if the game is about 40 gigs, and dvd only holds 8.7 gigs (is that single layer or 2?) regardless thats over 4 dvds for one game lol. *compression and resizing can only go far till its starts looking like poo. *
> 
> On a side note, id love to see more movies like FF7. Not with a shitty story and voice acting, but in the way of visuals and style. I know its balls expensive and most of the time a gamble, but hey. it looks like Square is getting better at it.


Have you heard of lossless compression?


----------



## Anhmeister (Jan 16, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a negative thing whatsoever. 4 - 7 GBs is the regular size of a modern game. So what we're getting here is all the gameplay content of any other game, with the added bonus of 32GBs of high quality cutscenes. Don't look at this as the cutscenes taking away from the actual game, because in terms of similar products, they are not. They're just the very pretty cherry on top.



This. Entirely.


----------



## Akuma147 (Jan 16, 2010)

Final Fantasy Advent Children Blu-ray was on a 50gb Blu-ray disc (Not to mention numerous extras and a 1080p animated episode), so let's assume the main movie is 30-40Gb, maybe smaller.
A blu-ray rip was posted on the internet by a well-known anime group/person named Thora.
He released a 1080p version at 11Gb and a 720p version at 6.5Gb, both with DTS 5.1 and were compressed using the x264 codec.  These blu-ray rips look awesome and are very comparable to the original Blu-ray.

Square-Enix says they have 3 Dual-layer DVDs to work with, so that means about 8Gb X 3 = 24Gb.  If 6.8Gb is used for the game, then we still have 17.2Gb of space for videos. Now, let's assume that Square-Enix compresses the 32Gb videos to 720p.  If Thora was able to compress a 30-40Gb Blu-ray at 720p to 6.5Gb (with comparable quality to the original blu-ray), I'm pretty sure Square-Enix can compress that 32Gb to at most 17.2Gb, which would be more than enough to compare to the original source.  So I have no doubts that the Xbox version would have very comparable video quality to the PS3 version.


----------



## xxbrentonxx (Jan 16, 2010)

Akuma147 said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy Advent Children Blu-ray was on a 50gb Blu-ray disc (Not to mention numerous extras and a 1080p animated episode), so let's assume the main movie is 30-40Gb, maybe smaller.
> A blu-ray rip was posted on the internet by a well-known anime group/person named Thora.
> He released a 1080p version at 11Gb and a 720p version at 6.5Gb, both with DTS 5.1 and were compressed using the x264 codec.  These blu-ray rips look awesome and are very comparable to the original Blu-ray.
> 
> Square-Enix says they have 3 Dual-layer DVDs to work with, so that means about 8Gb X 3 = 24Gb.  If 6.8Gb is used for the game, then we still have 17.2Gb of space for videos. Now, let's assume that Square-Enix compresses the 32Gb videos to 720p.  If Thora was able to compress a 30-40Gb Blu-ray at 720p to 6.5Gb (with comparable quality to the original blu-ray), I'm pretty sure Square-Enix can compress that 32Gb to at most 17.2Gb, which would be more than enough to compare to the original source.  So I have no doubts that the Xbox version would have very comparable video quality to the PS3 version.


Exactly and addtionally SE can further compress the 6.8gb used for the game, there is absolutely no need to compress ps3 games but that is almost unheard of elsewhere. SE would keep it at 1080p im sure, if need be im sure it is the audio which would be made lower quality. 

I havent tested it but there is a complete version of GTA: SA on the internet compressed to 64kb, ofcourse it does take several hours to decompress but that is still incredible. Im also not entirely sure but i believe the 700mb file is just the installation file, the real game is apparently 4.3gb when installed. Im not sure if the 64kb version works, there is also a 1mb version which a few people have said works. Compression can go a lot further than you think.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 16, 2010)

xxbrentonxx said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I never said any of that sort in my post. If you wish to state something irrelevant to mine, please do so on another sentence.

Though I agree, comparing games aren't always accurate cross-platform-wise. Regardless, I recall Uncharted 2 winning awards for having the best graphics, and not Gears of War 2 or whatever.


----------



## delta123 (Jan 16, 2010)

why do people forget Final Fantasy spirits within. that was a great movie CG wise. in terms of story, it was like any other final fantasy.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 16, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> xxbrentonxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also when the last time a 360 exclusive won GOTY?
2009 - uncharted 2
2008 - MGS4 or fallout 3
2007 - bioshock
2006 - oblivion
2005 - RE4
2004 - HL2
2003 - LoZ- wind waker
2002 - BF 1942
2001 - halo

and any time the 360 has the 360 game of the year award category its always a muti-system game
and I have a pretty strong felling that gowIII or heavy rain is gonna this year goty since MS has nothing in the works right now besides halo reach (yay more whoring the halo name for money!!!)


----------



## X D D X (Jan 16, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those your personal GOTY or what? I recall lots of websites giving Mario Galaxy GOTY in 2007. And God of War 2 doesn't seem to fit either... It makes sense if you're just comparing Xbox and Playstation though.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 16, 2010)

meant to put RE4 as 2004 goty
my bad

but srly
last time MS won was back when the first halo came out in 2001  

bioshock was pretty much the undisputed king of 07
it came out shocked everyone with its great gameplay and story


----------



## xxbrentonxx (Jan 16, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> I believe I never said any of that sort in my post. If you wish to state something irrelevant to mine, please do so on another sentence.
> 
> Though I agree, comparing games aren't always accurate cross-platform-wise. Regardless, I recall Uncharted 2 winning awards for having the best graphics, and not Gears of War 2 or whatever.
> You did, you said ps3 exclusives are better than their 360 counterparts, since exclusives obviously have no ports then you are ofcourse comparing different games.
> ...


Bioshocks ps3 port was an afterthought released well after Bioshock was. Bioshock was a "MS" exclusive. If Sony had their own operating system, i wouldnt be surprised if God Of War and other "exclusives" were ported to it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2010)

Folks, lets keep it on topic. Whether or not the PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360 has had more GOTY wins has absolutely nothing to do with Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 16, 2010)

doesnt surprise me 1 bit pretty much every FF game these days is a damn movie and fuck all gameplay i stopped playing them after 8


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 16, 2010)

Final Fantasy is a videogame that's like a movie. I thought that was the whole point. You play it for the plot not the gameplay, to that end I don't see why anyone would skip cutscenes on their first playthrough.





			
				delta123 said:
			
		

> why do people forget Final Fantasy spirits within. that was a great movie CG wise. in terms of story, it was like any other final fantasy.


It was, but I didn't click with it because of the story. I think they had problems writing a story that'd fit in 1hr 30, it felt like it started halfway through.


----------



## prowler (Jan 16, 2010)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Shit, I might not even get this game anymore....I'll wait till its like $30 or $40 buckaroos, maybe even $20



I've seen Final Fantasy 7, 8 and 9 each for £20 here in England.


----------



## matt1freek (Jan 16, 2010)

I disagree with alot of people here.. alot of people agree that Final Fantasy is a great series BECAUSE of the story. And don't get me wrong your not completely out of line as the stories told by these games are some of the best ever told through the medium.
However the most important aspect of the series for me is the heavy level of customizing, and the side quests.
Much like in 8 where you could spend hours customizing your junctions to get them just right. Then play some cards or look for buried treasure with your chocobo. And then come back to the amazing story at your leisure.. 
If this game does not have this i will be severely disappointed! you see i do not own a PS3 or a Xbox360 and my intention was to get a PS3 exclusively for this game. If i can't spend at least 40 hours screwing around in menus or riding chocobos im going to be very upset. Or i suppose i could just get Disgaea 3. Prinnies are starting to look more fun than moogles at this point.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 16, 2010)

Couldn't care less about this game though, I never really liked the Final Fantasy series.
Fantastic looking videos are one thing, but I couldn't stand watching a movie longer then 5 minutes in game, I would die of boredom with this game.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 16, 2010)

Too much cutscenes will make it look like I'm just watching an expensive, overpriced movie, with just a sprinkling of gameplay thrown in. How long is total gameplay meant to be anyway?


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 16, 2010)

9 hours of movie - doesn't suprise one bit as Square(Enix) are show-offs (I said that back when FFIX was released - which had a fair few cutscenes too).
But they better be short cutscenes/movies (not like MGS4), or I'll just dump the game.

It was ludicrous having to watch a 1+ hour ending, and frankly I want to play a game, not a movie.

If this is more movie than game, then it should be sold as a movie, and not as a game.

I'm actually not looking forward to FFXIII but I'm getting it because I have all the others. 
Whether I'll finish it, remains to be seen, but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> *Final Fantasy is a videogame that's like a movie. I thought that was the whole point. You play it for the plot not the gameplay, *to that end I don't see why anyone would skip cutscenes on their first playthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't agree - as with any game gameplay is the most important part. Story is secondary. Graphics merely enhance the product, and don't add anything.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 16, 2010)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Fucking crazy.
> 
> I really need a current-gen console.
> Games really are advancing, eh?


How?  Not that much different to the PSX games.


----------



## da_head (Jan 16, 2010)

sigh. in case you guys haven't heard, this game sucks balls. hopefully versus will be better


----------



## Sefi (Jan 16, 2010)

Gameplay is what, 40-50 hours?  And I'm sure it will have plenty of extra stuff to do in the game that will double that time if you want to do everything.  It's a new Final Fantasy game, I would have been more surprised if there *hadn't* been such a large portion devoted to movies.


----------



## Seek01 (Jan 16, 2010)

It doesn't mean that there is more movie than game, its just that actual the actual game isn't that big. FFXIII probably uses a lot of FMVs, and when animated in 1080p, thats tends to take up a LOT of space.

Its a stretch to say you'll see more movie/cutscene than actually gameplay. But when you account for the battle system, the programming, the renders, the skill effects, thats not that much when it comes to the actual game. But when you count for the voice acting, the FMVs, the cutscenes, that takes a lot. Especially if the FMVs and cutscenes are on the disk more than once to speed up loading time. So essentially the actually movie data part of the games may only be 2/3 of that amount.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Seek01 said:
			
		

> It doesn't mean that there is more movie than game, its just that actual the actual game isn't that big. FFXIII probably uses a lot of FMVs, and when animated in 1080p, thats tends to take up a LOT of space.
> 
> Its a stretch to say you'll see more movie/cutscene than actually gameplay. But when you account for the battle system, the programming, the renders, the skill effects, thats not that much when it comes to the actual game. But when you count for the voice acting, the FMVs, the cutscenes, that takes a lot. Especially if the FMVs and cutscenes are on the disk more than once to speed up loading time. So essentially the actually movie data part of the games may only be 2/3 of that amount.



I think there will also be A LOT of longevity in the game, i.e. side stories/mini-games/secrets what have you.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 17, 2010)

360 version is 3 discs. The game on Blu-Ray takes 40GB. 3 DVD dual layer is 25GB. They will compress it to fit on 3 dvds. So about 15GB of quality will be lost.


----------



## tuta (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe there will be a drop in quality for the 360 version

Not sure of 360 multi disc games as I only have a ps3 but since the ps1 days multi disc games always have the core gameplay on every disc so if a 700mb cd nearly a quarter is taken up for core gameplay then the rest with fmv

If there is no install I believe core gameplay will be in every dvd so 3 dl-dvd seems kinda absurd

And if theres no install I think ps3 will have long loading time SF4 and Tekken 6 is enough proof of long load difference between 360 and ps3

But all in all I haven't expose myself to much ff13 hype but nonetheless its my second top buy after GOW 3


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 17, 2010)

It was confirmed that the 360 would be 3 dvds. Yes, the movies and audio will be compressed and that's 15GB of data lost, like I said (this was in another article). Also, the PS3 version have an install option (the japanese one does, so of course, US will too).


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 17, 2010)

tuta said:
			
		

> If there is no install I believe core gameplay will be in every dvd so 3 dl-dvd seems kinda absurd



I hope they have an install option on the 360 version (not required but there) especially if we have a disk switching problem like Star Ocean(?) where going to a different planet could cause you to switch disks (since the content or that planet was on a different disk) but with luck it will be similar to the older PS1 games where you couldn't accidently backtrack onto the content of the last disk and cause a switch disk prompt (since all accessible areas were put on the disk)


----------



## delta123 (Jan 17, 2010)

da_head said:
			
		

> sigh. in case you guys haven't heard, this game sucks balls. hopefully versus will be better



only to people who have played it and have not a clue what is going on then it sucks. if you do know then it is good.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 17, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> tuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can install every games on 360 Hard disk, there is no need for an option in the game. PS3 version have an install option.

And do you really think this isn't gonna be like SO4? Dream on, with 6GB of data and with the rest of 3 dvds filled with movies, do you really think it won't be like that? Beside, the 360 sucks, the reason why SO4 was like is because tri-Ace and Square-Enix just simply didn't give a crap about it.


----------



## delta123 (Jan 17, 2010)

there is no install on the ps3 version of the game. the install id for a theme that you get after receiving a certain trophy. 


if this game is like the old ff7, ff8 or ff9 then what they did was have all the data the same on all three disks and just have videos different.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 17, 2010)

delta123 said:
			
		

> there is no install on the ps3 version of the game. the install id for a theme that you get after receiving a certain trophy.
> 
> 
> if this game is like the old ff7, ff8 or ff9 then what they did was have all the data the same on all three disks and just have videos different.



Well, seems I was wrong, there isn't, but it doesn't need it, only load times between big areas and it's minimal.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 17, 2010)

thts how ppl were attracted to this game (non-final fantasy fans also) ie. graphics...
if u actually consider it, even 7gb is great as a dual-layered dvd would be required to play it (on the ps2 standards)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 17, 2010)

who gives a shit?


after what they did with Crimson Echoes..I really don't respect them anymore nor buy their games...If I buy an Square-Enix game...it's gonna be used at a GameStop...

on topic - that is a shitload of movie data


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well if the videos are long, I hope it has a pause button...Xenosagas were known for their long ass cut scenes and you could only either skip or miss them if you had to get up for any reason..was kind of annoying.


----------



## DEagleson (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe Microsoft added the install option to counter loud noise from the dvd drive & multi dvd games.

Either way i cant wait until the european release date for the PS3 version. xD
Thinking maybe i also should upgrade to a "native" 1080p HDTV.
The one im using now only displays 1366x768.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 17, 2010)

Meh. Whatever. I'm only in for the cast and the gameplay anyway. Everything else is just a plus.

Linear or not, I'm going to buy it eventually.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 17, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure that installing to the 360 would work if each disk launched by itself without an option as the game would need to know what to access when, and ask you to change a disk anyway, getting confused. When I booted up Forza 3 it asked for 2nd content CD, it was an optional install but the game asked me to do it so it knew to look for the data on the harddrive.
out 
360 does not "suck". Games are running just as good on it as the PS3 for the moment. I have played a PS3 and one thing jumped out at me: Installing. I downloaded a demo from PSN and it had to be installed, I downloaded the same demo on the 360 and I didn't have to wait on an install before playing. Its probably installing as its downloading but I could do other things whilst it downloaded e.g. play a game unlike the PS3 which requires you to wait.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 17, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> If I'm wrong then show me a game that had terrible voice acting but excellent gameplay! I dare you!!



Rune Factory 2.


----------



## Bake (Jan 17, 2010)

They should have added a multiplayer. So you can watch the game in two.


----------



## masamunecyrus (Jan 18, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, they don't NEED everything in uncompressed formats to begin with.


----------



## masamunecyrus (Jan 18, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> If I'm wrong then show me a game that had terrible voice acting but excellent gameplay! I dare you!!



Castlevania games (especially Symphony of the Night), many Nipponichi games, Baten Kaitos (voice quality issues more than voice acting, I guess), the first Resident Evil game, Shenmue, many Mega Man X games, Yakuza, Ninja Gaidens, Grandia... really any RPG that isn't a blockbuster massive-budget RPG, etc....


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Jan 18, 2010)

In other news......

Square Enix Cut’s a Full Game’s Worth of Content out of Final Fantasy XIII

http://dlb-network.com/2010/01/square-enix...l-fantasy-xiii/


----------



## JSHidaka (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I bought the Bundle and played the game a litttle before take the FFXIV Beta key and sell it.. I played "3 hrs"  or that was the time on the status screen.. I couldnt believed.. but in that 3 hours is like the tutorial.. and I can say that 2 hrs of that 3 where Videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... its a really good game.. Didnt continue playing it coz my Jap isnt good enough to understand all the controls.. I did understand more the history that the "simple" controls.. and Crystalium System...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 18, 2010)

delta123 said:
			
		

> if this game is like the old ff7, ff8 or ff9 then what they did was have all the data the same on all three disks and just have videos different.


But how? If the game is already 7 GB they're going to have a hard time getting a few hours of movie on each disc, especially if it has to be good (HD) quality.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 18, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> delta123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS3 can do 720p and 1080p resolution natively, while the 360 can't, the 720p and 1080p is upscaled. SO they will use a codec of crappier quality and fit all of this in 3 discs.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah it's ridiculous, metal gear solid 4 was just as bad with it cutscenes, i have decided to hold off buying final fantasy XIII on the ps3 until it's real cheap and concentrate on other games i haven't finished, i feel real sorry for xbox 360 owners playing this game on 3 dvd's this game was simply just not supposed to be on a xbox, but microsoft brought it to the xbox regardless, instead of buying final fantasy XIII in march i will be playing god of war 3 and heavy rain when they are released, far more enjoyment and then buy star ocean and white knight chronicles instead at launch.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2010)

I am a bit worried now about this game, with that much already taken up by videos. There doesn't seem to be too much room for the game itself. That and why so much for the videos? Why can't they just make it a movie already and get it over with >.<



			
				KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Castlevania Symphony of the Night


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 18, 2010)

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 18, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> yeah it's ridiculous, metal gear solid 4 was just as bad with it cutscenes, i have decided to hold off buying final fantasy XIII on the ps3 until it's real cheap and concentrate on other games i haven't finished, i feel real sorry for xbox 360 owners playing this game on 3 dvd's this game was simply just not supposed to be on a xbox, but microsoft brought it to the xbox regardless, instead of buying final fantasy XIII in march i will be playing god of war 3 and heavy rain when they are released, far more enjoyment and then buy star ocean and white knight chronicles instead at launch.



At least Final Fantasy Versus 13 have no chances at all of coming to 360, since Nomura is a Sony fanboy and a Microsoft hater. So the game will be as it is intended to be, FF13 should have looked better, but the 360 is holding the PS3 back, it sucks. When the game was just a PS3 exclusive at first, it was better.


----------



## Teivin (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, that japanese interview is taken way out of context.

On top of that, the multiplatform bit was decided quite far into the development cycle.

Fanboys will cry foul however they want, but I'll wager hard cash that SE cut things simply to add them as DLC later to make more money. Cold hard reality. Publishers want money, and that is the most effective way to get it. They could have easily fit the added data into the 3 DVDs of the 360 release.
On top of that, producing four, five or even six discs is still cheaper than a single bluray disc. Again, any removal of data by SE was entirely intentional and a means to later charge people for more content. (Also, probably to push it out the door sooner, since they've been dragging their feet for a while.)

Also, in response to whoever was ranting about not using all 7 PS3 cores....

The PS3 has a single core, and 7 SPE. The SPE can only use 4kb chunks of data and can only send them in a linear fashion to the central core, no threading/communication between SPE. Unless the calculations are done in a redundant fashion, the SPE setup is poor and doesn't add anything to the equation. Similarly, the PS3 GPU is throttled by the fact that it is controlled by the CPU and has to send data through it as well.

The performance hike in most 360 games as opposed to PS3 games is because the 360 supports both multicore multi-threading and the GPU can work independently without needing its instructions threaded down from the CPU.

PS3 exclusives run well and look good simply because the team can spend the weeks and weeks breaking down every piece of code into the damn near ASM level 4kb range to be used with the SPE. Dead serious when I say Sony will probably not make the same mistake again with their next platform. Super computer it may be, but that isn't conductive to gaming.


----------



## 754boy (Jan 19, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> PS3 can do 720p and 1080p resolution natively, while the 360 can't, the 720p and 1080p is upscaled. SO they will use a codec of crappier quality and fit all of this in 3 discs.



Stop spreading your lies. I have BOTH systems and both do 720 and 1080p natively. Hell, 95% of all games dont even run in 1080 any so your argument is invalid. 32gigs of movies is ridiculous anyway especially since I'm gonna skip through them anyway. No, I'm not even gonna play this game lol, HATE Final Fantasy games, besides Crisis Core, that was amazing.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you click "download in background." Neither system downloads your demo if you are playing online, in either shop, or browsing the net (PS3 only obviously).


Yes, installing is the worst for the PS3, and I don't know why. It took me quite a while to update the MAG Beta, but it was over a gigabyte, so the relative time it took is actually fast. It took a little over 25 minutes if you were wondering.

Additionally, Downloading is just terrible on the PS3. It takes over an hour to download ~850 MB of demo data.


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 19, 2010)

Why not make a Movie instead of a game then ...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 19, 2010)

I bet one day, Sony will add an install option for games, like Microsoft did on 360.


----------



## delta123 (Jan 19, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I bet one day, Sony will add an install option for games, like Microsoft did on 360.



its up to the developer to add the install option. most of my games on the ps3 has an install option.


----------



## Xeijin (Jan 19, 2010)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Fucking crazy.
> 
> I really need a current-gen console.
> *Games really are advancing, eh?*



Are you kidding? Games are advancing when cutscenes take prominence over gameplay?


----------



## tommyt (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder how the story's going to be like with all those cut-scene.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 19, 2010)

delta123 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sony does have a data install option....

for their PSP gaming handheld

Dissida : Final Fantasy and many more new PSP games have a data install to improve load times...


...but you can bet that eventually it will be for PS3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 19, 2010)

Xeijin said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you ask me games these days are de-advancing


----------



## tuta (Jan 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> delta123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What do you mean eventually and I bet sony will blah blah blah
Do you guys even have a ps3 or done your research on the ps3 most ps3 games have install!

Metal Gear Solid 4, Assassins Creed, inFamous, Tekken 6, Devil May Cry 4 not naming alot more games all have install

It doesn't mean that squeenix says FF13 doesn't have install means all ps3 game doesn't have install

To name a few uncharted 1 and modern warfare 1 didn't have install so as what delta123 said it is really up to the devs...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 20, 2010)

tommyt said:
			
		

> I wonder how the story's going to be like with all those cut-scene.



Guild does Final Fantasy in a few lines...

"Wow, I'm just some average person and now I've got to SAAAAVE the world!"

"Wow, more people! And I giant chicken! And a boat in the sky! Technology is so random today!"

"Random bad guys! Boss! More bad guys! Boss!"

"Ugh, bad guy! Ugh, die! Urrrrrrrrrrggggh!"

"Wow, some big evil super bad guy! AARRRRRRRRGGGGH!"

The end!


----------



## psychospacefish (Jan 20, 2010)

1.) 6.8GB is nothing to be sniffed at for gamedata.

2.) This is the first game this gen to have CG video at the same quality of Blu-ray movies, 1080p high-bitrate H.264 video with lossless audio. That 32.6GB is probably only around 2 hours of video.


----------



## happydance (Jan 20, 2010)

why would make video cut scene on ps3 when it can do nicely done with in game graphics? it's like cheating

thats the thing i hate about square, always boosting this high quiality graphic cheesy cut scenes, why not just make a high quality AAA games.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2010)

the in game gfx are sub par to say the least


----------



## SgtThom (Feb 1, 2010)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Fucking crazy.
> 
> I really need a current-gen console.
> Games really are advancing, eh?




Nope.Just lots of spaces wasted on moives.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 5, 2010)

How come so many people are complaining about this? This is no different than, say, Final Fantasy VII, which had about 250 MB of game data (the full game was on each disc), and about 350 MB of video data per disc, so over a Gigabyte in total. So percentage-wise, it's really nothing new.


----------



## freakazaa (Feb 7, 2010)

Why are people even basing the length of the game on file sizes? Most SNES rpg's that measure upto only megabytes of data last longer than most games nowadays.


----------



## xCM Punkx (Feb 18, 2010)

This is seriously the nerdiest topic I have ever read on the internet. It started off as a mod telling us how big the movie files were then quickly derailed into a console fanboy dick waving contest. Who gives a fuck what bitrate your game videos are in? Its still going to look and sound great.

Its a game in which you ride around on giant chickens, it shouldn't be this complicated!


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 20, 2010)

xCM Punkx said:
			
		

> This is seriously the nerdiest topic I have ever read on the internet. It started off as a mod telling us how big the movie files were then quickly derailed into a console fanboy dick waving contest. Who gives a fuck what bitrate your game videos are in? Its still going to look and sound great.
> 
> Its a game in which you ride around on giant chickens, it shouldn't be this complicated!



Giant chickens, and sailing ships with propellers instead of sails


----------



## Dark Overlord D (May 28, 2010)

Is FF13 even worth playin or not have not herd anything amazing about other than the graphics look amazing.


----------



## Taik (May 28, 2010)

Dark Overlord D said:
			
		

> Is FF13 even worth playin or not have not herd anything amazing about other than the graphics look amazing.



I loved it, gameplay is a bit linear but battles are awesome, the story is great and the graphics are pretty good

One of the best game this year, along SMG2


----------



## The Pi (May 28, 2010)

Dark Overlord D said:
			
		

> Is FF13 even worth playin or not have not herd anything amazing about other than the graphics look amazing.


why the bump?


----------

